# Wall clocks by luxury watch brands?



## PostPost (Jan 17, 2018)

Does any of you have wall clocks by luxury watch brands? For example by AP or Panerai. Are they worth the price? Post photos of yours here, many thanks!


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

What you can find on ebay and else where are not official products, manufacturers only have them produced for authorised dealers and are not, as far as I am aware, available to buy, at least not officially.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Done a search ? Probably not....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f385/patek-phillipe-wall-clock-4622889.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f385/gla...-clock-not-available-average-joe-4570705.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f385/sinn-wall-clock-merchandise-quartz-stuff-4570699.html
Rolex Chronometer Wall Clock $7000


----------



## Kenny72 (Jul 22, 2018)

...


----------

